# Vocalists: What's your style?



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm curious as to what the vocal style of the userbase here is.

I'm a pop-punk vocalist, personally (think Blink-182/old Fall Out Boy/All Time Low). It's dynamic, and gets a crowd going. Nothing harsh though, like screaming or growls.

What do you guys do vocally? Are there any styles you admire or would like to give a try?


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 8, 2012)

I deliver vocals in the industrial junk rock style (similar to MSI, Peter Pepper/Retard-O-Bot, gONNA gET gOT, Uncle Outrage, Raggedy Angry, etc) with some subpar pop-punk vocals thrown in occasionally. My musical project is all based around a fictional character, so it lends itself to some pretty fun acting (not that I consider myself good, but rapping as if I'm serious with the lyrics I write is a blast).


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine are sort of low and calm, pretty similar to Mathias Blad of Falconer.


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a nasally voice, so I sound a bit like Geddy Lee, Joel Madden, and maybe a little like Dave Mustaine, because I like to add a twinge of Hetfieldish snarl in there sometimes. I really hate my voice, though. It sucks. I wish I could perform epic power metal vocals. :c


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 9, 2012)

Gruenesleeves said:


> I wish I could perform epic power metal vocals. :c


Don't we all


----------



## Oly (Sep 10, 2012)

Harsh, punchy. I was told I sound a lot like Rollins once. I usually try to sing with my throat open but fail at it sometimes. Kinda raspy, but not low. I often sing Radiohead, Tool, some Peter Gabriel songs, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum(Donkey-Headed Adversary of Humanity â™¥) Mr Bungle, At The Drive-In, the Mountain Goats, Neutral Milk Hotel. I tend to imitate the accent of the original singer when I sing others' songs, though not exactly usually. 

But I also have damaged my voice a bit from screaming too intensely and loudly without good technique(while walking, no less, i often sing while walking to work). I have a node on my vocal cords(I'm like 99% sure, haven't gotten it looked at, but there's a sort of 'lump' in my throat) which has reduced my range a bit. Range is about a tenor I guess, maybe towards the low end of tenor.


----------

